# December 2010 Newsletter



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.c-lutions...D5?OpenDocument The *Pediatric / Adolescent Gastroesophageal Reflux Association*(PAGER) is a 501©(3) non-profit organization that provides information and support to parents and children (infants to teens) dealing with Gastroesophageal Reflux (GER). We have been helping you and your child deal with acid reflux and related disorders since 1992.


----------

